# Bear super Kodiak Take down ?



## blackbear (Jan 22, 2009)

How much is a Fred Bear Super Kodiak Take down recuve worth?I know they made a special run of these a couple years back with a little compass in the handle,I think they were grey/black laminated..Does anyone have one they will sale or can tell me how well they shoot,etc.?I almost got one on ebay back then when they first came out, but was sharked at the end and have never seen another for sale anywhere,I also think they made a 1-piece longbow at the same time and series with a compass in the handle,these bows were built i want to say around 2005-2004 maybe?any ifo greatly appreciated...


----------



## blackbear (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a pic of a Bear take down recurve/ i found on the internet,the lucky Recurve /bear hunter/ used his on this nice Grizzly!Anyone Know anything about this bow or Hunter pic?It said Parrino 2005 is all i can find out.Great bear!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 22, 2009)

That is a nice griz. Great coat (not molted), great long claws (must be the fall hunt), good hump on the back and good coloring.
The bear is somewhat small though, I would venture to say 6 feet maximum.


----------



## markland (Jan 22, 2009)

That's Chris Parrino from IL, he is good friends with Fred Eichler and is on our Prostaff, shot that one with a 125gr Phantom.  He shoots a Bear T/D on all his hunts and has killed alot of animals!  Mark


----------



## blackbear (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice Grizzly Bear with a Recurve for sure,I know hes proud!


----------



## markland (Jan 23, 2009)

The wood handles Bear T/D are definitely going for high prices now, but keep your eyes peeled and you might be able to pick up a metal handle one alot cheaper and they are great shooters, but supplys are running down and they are not readily available so be prepared to still invest some money on 1.  Good luck!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 23, 2009)

Last year was the last year of production of the Take Down, except in a supreme grade which are still available.


----------

